# Buying M3 with S54 engine recall?



## BavarianDoc (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi guys,

I am planning on buying a 2002 M3 and I wanted to get one that was built after the engine recall, but friend of mine is asuring me that even if I get one that has a recall on engine, I can get it fixed free under warranty,if it has not been done already, and get extended 100K/6years engine warranty.

What do you guys think? Should I look for one made after the recall or don't pay attention to it since I can fix it under warranty.

Thanks.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

BavarianDoc said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am planning on buying a 2002 M3 and I wanted to get one that was built after the engine recall, but friend of mine is asuring me that even if I get one that has a recall on engine, I can get it fixed free under warranty,if it has not been done already, and get extended 100K/6years engine warranty.
> 
> ...


Why buy into potential heartache? If you're gonna buy used (for this engine, I personally wouldn't,) get one with a later build date. Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

LSB said:


> Why buy into potential heartache? If you're gonna buy used (for this engine, I personally wouldn't,) get one with a later build date. Shouldn't be too hard.


This is a repairable problem that BMW has established a correction for. Look at the condition of the car first. The S54 is a great engine. Buying any used performance car is a risk and you will have to evaluate how well the car has been treated. The M3 isn't any different as a used car than any other, but it does have an extended warranty.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

BavarianDoc said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am planning on buying a 2002 M3 and I wanted to get one that was built after the engine recall, but friend of mine is asuring me that even if I get one that has a recall on engine, I can get it fixed free under warranty,if it has not been done already, and get extended 100K/6years engine warranty.
> 
> ...


I would just make sure that if its a car that was build in the "problem period" that it already had the recall done - you can find our by getting the VIN and calling a BMW dealership, it should be in their computer. I have yet to see a car that had the recall done go boom. As above, all 01-03 M3's carry a 100K mile / 6 year engine warranty (oil lubricated engine parts).


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Iagree. Don't worry. Just make sure the service action (it was NOT a recall) has been performed or the engine changed. Either way the car has the same chance of having problems as later engines do. In fact, less of a chance than some engines right after the suspect period.


----------



## Ben Liaw (Nov 24, 2003)

mike_m3 said:


> I would just make sure that if its a car that was build in the "problem period" that it already had the recall done - you can find our by getting the VIN and calling a BMW dealership, it should be in their computer. I have yet to see a car that had the recall done go boom. As above, all 01-03 M3's carry a 100K mile / 6 year engine warranty (oil lubricated engine parts).


An updated bulletin states that the 100K mile / 6 year engine warranty was applicable up to 9/03 (from what I remember).

Personally, I would have no problems with a problem period motor. In fact...it would probably already have been replaced and a better reason to drive it as it has been designed.

Then again, since most of the issues stem from improper cold-start warmup, it really is the driver and how they treat their car before the car is really ready for action...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Ben Liaw said:


> Then again, since most of the issues stem from improper cold-start warmup, it really is the driver and how they treat their car before the car is really ready for action...


I don't think so. On what, exactly, do you base this assertion?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Ben Liaw said:


> Then again, since most of the issues stem from improper cold-start warmup, it really is the driver and how they treat their car before the car is really ready for action...


No, no, and even NO.

The issue was a combination of improper bearing clearance along with a marginal oil pump. The service action changes the bearings and the oil pump.

It seems that for a short period of time, BMW changed the specs on teh bearings, but the change did not go through to the block and rod boring operation. Thus too little clearance. Bad enough.

They an oil pump that is not putting out the amount and pressure of oil required to save those tight bearings, and you have the bearing failures.

In the beginning, BMW tried to blame it on over revs (normally does in valve train, not lower end), not properly allowing the car to warm up, etc, etc, etc. Until finally the evidence mounted an BMW finally looked into it. Then they figured out it was NOT, in general, driver error.


----------



## HUMMM 3 (May 10, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> No, no, and even NO.
> 
> The issue was a combination of improper bearing clearance along with a marginal oil pump. The service action changes the bearings and the oil pump.
> 
> ...


Amen to all of that. The engine doesn't worry me (the service action has been performed on mine) it's the no damn spare tire thing that bugs me when I'm out in the Middle of Nowhere, MT or twenty miles beyond Resume Speed, WY.


----------



## Ben Liaw (Nov 24, 2003)

Actually, I've been told that the "yellow spec" bearing shells that are looser tolerances than the problematic bearings are the equivalent of 50,000 miles of wear. Of course, this would allow for more oil to theoretically lubricate the crank surfaces.

Don't forget the new DME programming as well. That was part of the recall.


----------



## Durden63 (Mar 18, 2006)

Engine blew on track with 2001 M3 that did not have the service recall performed - bought car in 9-04 as a certified car from a dealer...now dealer is NOT giving me a new engine..have attorney but...Dealer is stating the previous owner should have performed recall - is there any time limit on getting recall performed?? What options do I have?

Isn't a certified car just that ..certified...with all recalls performed???


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Durden63 said:


> Isn't a certified car just that ..certified...with all recalls performed???


Good question. You would think so wouldn't you?


----------

